

My experience with programming books - Macha
http://blog.webicity.info/2010/08/21/programming-books/

======
hsmyers
In order to get any satisfaction when looking for programming books you have
to head to a book store with some reason to actually pay attention to a
difficult market. Powel's Technical in Portland is a reasonable example. Op-
AMP in Los Angles is another. There used to be a chain of stores in the Bay
Area called Computer Literacy which was a pleasure to shop in. Berkeley had
one who's name has escaped me and it has since disappeared, but search the
area around the campus--- good exercise and great bibliographic fun. Likewise
remember that most of these (if not all) have web sites, so let your browser
loose as useful.

~~~
gtani
Computer Literacy was amazing. Cody's in Berkeley on Telegraph?

On balance, Border's stocks every one of its stores with a reasonable
selection, even Borders stores in pretty podunky half-suburb, half-
agricultural areas.

------
Macha
Am I just being screwed over with bad luck by where I live, or do the rest of
you have trouble finding good programming books too?

And some suggestions of books would be nice too.

~~~
blacksmythe

      >> Do the rest of you have trouble finding good programming books too?
     get mine through Amazon.
    
      >> And some suggestions of books would be nice too.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=551339>

